# Hopefully a succesful overclock??



## Supated (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Pls be aware this is my first attempt and intially it did not post! So I dropped my FSB from 533 to 443. That obviously without the multiplier. For the first time in my life with anything to do with PC's I actually read some instructions. I actually run my own pc firm and have always been anti OCing.

I have just spent the last 2 hours overclocking my PC and now have it in windows with temps stable. Reaches 61C under full load after 10 mins then only going up 1C over the next 5.

My specs and screenshot are included in the link.

http://www.jailhousebistro.co.uk/ocresult9550.jpg

Please anyone who has done this regularly and has some tips I would be very grateful to hear them. It was tested for 15mins using prime95 with no errors and no massive heat gain. My CPU cooler is an expensive AKASA cooler can't remember name and seems very effective. My temps dropped from 62C to 40ish in like 5 secs. litteraly, i was astonished.

I now have the OC bug. Would it be ok to enquire here about GFX OCing? I have 2 4850's in Crossfire and will be buying 2 5870's in 2 - 3 months so they do not need to live long. Though I would like to sell them for my 5870's. So no ridiculous advice.

Thank you very much I will not make this any longer or I will bore you.
SupaTed

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.766 GHZ 
4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 @ 1066
ASUStek P5Q-E
2 x XFX 4850 512 @ stock
850 watt modular power supply
300 watt FSP Booster X3 (For Crossfire, would recommend, very good peice of kit)
More specs on request


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looking ok so far just be aware that you should be stress testing for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps to ensure stability. Unfortunately overclocking isn't a quick process.


----------



## Supated (Sep 9, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> looking ok so far just be aware that you should be stress testing for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps to ensure stability. Unfortunately overclocking isn't a quick process.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I am now about to play games for a while with real temp loaded so it turns it off it it overheats.

Please advise if this is stupid??


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It'll shut off when temps exceed the max T-junction temperature to prevent damaging the pathways between the CPU cores/on-board memory. So make sure you dont trip it too any times you can permanently damage your CPU.
The Quad core you have will probably have a max Core temp of 65c but still keeping it under that is a good idea.

RealTemp can monitor Max-Tj temps aswell as core and you can choose to log the temps to a txt file with a timestamp. Its a good little program.
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp

Rule of thumb is keep your cores +30c under the max-tj temp.

With Prime95 run the torture test for at least 7hrs like greenbrucelee said but if you want to figure out if you have a solid Overclock then like me and many other Enthusiast Overclockers run Prime95 for 24hrs. 
Running the torture test gives you real readings on what temperatures your CPU can get to under the Overclocking settings you have chosen. Playing a game does not load your CPU 100% nor does it make the CPU run as hard as it can.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep what he said ^

With real temp set the tj max to 95 and run prime95 with real temp on. if your temps get to 60 or above then you need more cooling or need to adjust the overclock settings.

A torture test is the only sure way to make sure your stable for the reasons stated by Aus_Karlos.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What brand is the 850W PSU?


----------

